# pics from last time



## hork420 (Dec 14, 2008)

pics from the last grow not sure exactly what it is


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello Hork 

Great looking plant you had :aok:

What was the smoke like?


----------



## hork420 (Dec 14, 2008)

it was nice not harsh on the throat which is always good but i wont lie the high didnt last too long:cry: but i figure the more i grow the better it will become


----------



## andy52 (Dec 14, 2008)

she sure looks sweet.my 1st harvest was not what i expected,but it was my own fault.i got antsy and wanted to smoke her so bad.then i harvested way too early.it was a sat dom. bagseed and was a real beauty.i can now only imagine what it could have been.but it did make some good iso oil.


----------



## hork420 (Dec 14, 2008)

ya i could probably go longer on the cure before i start digging in but its just so great smoking your own herb that i couldnt wait


----------



## Alistair (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi there hork.  Yeah, those look nice.  If you picked them shortly after the pics were taken then you picked them too soon.  I have a tendency to pick them too late.  It takes awhile for some people to learn when to harvest.  I think most beginners tend to harvest too soon


----------



## hork420 (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks but i did wait awhile after these pics they were probably taken like week 3-4 of 12/12 and i chopped her about 9... but here i have one from the current grow it is nirvana seeds standard NLx Big Bud shes at 5 and a half weeks now


----------



## andy52 (Dec 14, 2008)

shes lookin sweet.i know the anxiety of the last week of flower.hehe,i sometimes check the trichs 3-4 times a day.especially since i got the good scope to see the trichs with without the hassle of the sheety radio shack toy.


----------

